# Is there anywhere to shoot .223/5.56 locally



## pwd (Sep 10, 2008)

Is there anywhere to shoot .223/5.56 locally. I want to build a rifle, but I don't see the point if I cant(or have to travel) to shoot it.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Closest public range I know of is used to be in Uwharrie Game Lands near Badin Lake where you could shoot a rifle, shotgun or pistol, but as I recall it did not seem large enough for any long range shooting.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

*Outdoor Range*

I think you are better off going to Windy Hill Trading Post in Elkin, NC. Last I heard the one in Uwharrie was closed again.

WINDY HILL TRADING POST INFO ON THE WEB

For pistol and rifle shooters, our range features 25, 50, and 100 yard backstops. And the cost to shoot is just $8 an hour. We also have a regulation skeet range for you smoothbore shooters. The cost for that is just $5 per round of skeet.

For your convenience, we're open seven days a week, from 8 am to 5 pm Monday through Saturday, and from noon to 5 pm on Sundays.

To get to Windy Hill from the Winston Salem area, take Highway 268 to Joe Layne Mill Road. Follow Joe Layne Mill Road three miles, and you'll find us on the left side of the road.

WINDY HILL TRADING POST
1497 Joe Layne Mill Road
Elkin, North Carolina
336-366-2409
Or Contact Us At: [email protected]


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

MitchellB said:


> Closest public range I know of is used to be in Uwharrie Game Lands near Badin Lake where you could shoot a rifle, shotgun or pistol, but as I recall it did not seem large enough for any long range shooting.





[email protected] said:


> I think you are better off going to Windy Hill Trading Post in Elkin, NC. Last I heard the one in Uwharrie was closed again.


The Uwharrie Flintlock Valley Shooting Range has been closed for almost 1 year now and there is no word on when (or if) it will ever reopen.


----------

